# Arc Blast Video Clip



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

Joe Tedesco said:


> *Arc Blast Video Clip*


Whats with the music? Like its a horror movie.......


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

vickieB said:


> Whats with the music? Like its a horror movie.......


It is from a low budget ERI video from the early 90's. It is a re-enactment.


----------

